# Financial Aid Award



## youthquake (May 5, 2010)

I got my award this morning. It was like a giant punch in the gut. I'm terrified by my estimated contribution number. 

Has anyone else received their's? 

Are most people planning to get gigantic PLUS loans?

So this is it.


----------



## gradstudent2010 (May 5, 2010)

Yea, I hear ya.  How much is your "expected contribution"? Did you get any scholarships or grants?


----------



## Dobbs (May 5, 2010)

Giant gut punch is a good description.  I was lucky enough to get a scholarship, but the Grad Plus Loan is still gonna be hefty.

I still think it is a great investment.  If this is what we are all committed to doing with our lives, the debt is...debt.  Hopefully we all sell specs and get staff writing jobs to pay them off relatively soon after graduating.


----------



## youthquake (May 5, 2010)

My estimated contribution is $26000, more than double what I made last year. It's frightening.

I think it's a good investment too, I'm just terrified.


----------



## youthquake (May 5, 2010)

Oh, and I got no scholarships or grants. I was hoping for a Pell.
But, I just got put on the Fall roster yesterday.


----------



## youthquake (May 6, 2010)

So Pells are only for undergrads.
No wonder! 

The max stafford you can get is approx. $20000.

So the rest will be a PLUS loan unless I win any scholarships I'm applying to.


----------



## Jayimess (May 7, 2010)

Hey, everyone.  

Yeah, my EFC was zero.  I got a ton of financial aid and assistantships. (now that I'm graduating, I don't mind telling you that and no longer feel it's inappropriate)   

And still, after receiving over 40K in scholarships and assistantships spread out over three years, I took out a buttload of Plus and Stafford loans.  

However, I'm already starting to see the fruits of my investment...I'm in a place I don't think I'd be if I had spent these three years just grunting it.  As a writer, anyway.


----------

